# South Africans Evacuated From Mozambique As Anti-South-Africa Protests Erupt



## Vunderkind (Apr 17, 2015)

*Oil Company Evacuates SA Workers As Mozambicans March Against South Africans In Their Country
*
Sasol is Africa's biggest oil company, and they have currently evacuated 340 South African workers in Mozambique to their own country, fearing violence against South Africans erupting soon. 

This is the first South African to take this decisive action following the attack on foreigners living in South Africa by South African youths. 

Sasol said “Mozambican employees of our service providers have expressed concern around the reported incidents of violence against Mozambicans and other foreign nationals in South Africa and are also protesting about the presence of South African employees of our service providers working on the project."

Meanwhile, Mozambican groups are marching against South Africans. 






Photo credit: EPA


----------

